# Power of the mini?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Has anyone shot an animal or object(i.e. watermelon or similar) with a NAA mini? I have always wanted one and was thinking of getting the .22WMR in 1 5/8barrel. Do these things have any reasonable power with such a short barrel?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

NAA has a ballistics page here: http://www.naaminis.com/magvel.html. I've never shot anything with one of these guns, even a piece of paper, but the ballistics aren't exactly encouraging, being less powerful than .22LR out of a rifle. That's pretty low on just about anyone's scale.

On the other hand, having the NAA does fulfill the First Rule of Gunfighting, and is better than fingernails. Whether it is better than a sharp stick is open to debate. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a Freedom Arms in .22 mag. I got the larger grips which help controll a bit. And it still is small enough to hide with no problem.
I have shot targets at close range (4-5 ft.) and stung a dog in the butt with a shot shell, but at about 10 ft. He yelped. These little jobbers are mainly for in your face stuff.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Magnum .22 are good for dogs down out of a rifle up to about 50 or so yds and pistol (5" barrel) at about 25yds. In a pea shooter you better stick it up his nose and pull the trigger. Good luck.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't have much use for one. I don't feel like I'll ever be so dress-restricted that one of these would be my only choice.


----------

